# Pigeon Vents



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I was shown a way of grading pigeons by checking the gap of the vent bones being a close together gap considered "tight" being better then a slightly larger gap considered "open". 

I haven't read from any sources on this topic just what I have been shown by several different fanciers. How much weight do other pigeon racers put into this theory?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I think that is one of the ways used to check the sex of the pigeon.

A hen pigeon which hasn't layed any eggs will have "tight" vents similar to cock birds. So may be you can "grade" a fresh hen with this technique


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

jAxTecH said:


> I was shown a way of grading pigeons by checking the gap of the vent bones being a close together gap considered "tight" being better then a slightly larger gap considered "open".
> 
> I haven't read from any sources on this topic just what I have been shown by several different fanciers. How much weight do other pigeon racers put into this theory?


This way of grading I use to determine if the bird is a cock or a hen, a cock will always have a thight vent, the hen will have an open vent specially if the have layed eggs already. I don't believe in theories too much, I let the basket decide which are my good birds and I go from there.


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

> cock will always have a thight vent


This is not true. I have seen cocks in both types.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a good way to sex a pigeon, but not always 100%. I have felt hens with tight vents and felt cocks with loose ones. Usually they were younger birds.

I have no idea what the pelvic bones have to do with anything. I don't go by that. Now strong butt muscles (_so_ scientific huh?  LOL) might be a different story since they'll probably have better motor skills with their tails. I think that's where people get the whole "one-pin tails are better racers" crap. Only I won with a bird who I called a raccoon tail cause it was so long and busy, definitely not one-pinned.
Maybe they think tight vents makes their aerodynamics better?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I just asked my dad and he thinks the whole "tight vent" thing refers to the space between the vent and the end of the keel. Supposedly the less space, the better. They could have picked a less confusing term if that is the case. Because the vent is...the vent. That space is what I call the abdomen, although I'm not sure if that is the correct term for it.

Either way, we both think it isn't worth bothering with.


Also, if it does have to do with the pelvic bone spacing, like we use in sexing the birds, then I think they created that because a lot of people think the cockbirds are better than hens, before they even get to race


----------

